# I've got BOB



## Renthorin (Feb 13, 2011)

That's cool 

What are your daytime temps these days?


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

It's been all over the place lately. Anywhere from 60's to 80's.


----------



## Renthorin (Feb 13, 2011)

we are back in the 50's to low 60's at the moment. I think, however, I saw a BOB yesterday while picking rocks out of my flower bed. It was small, black or dark blue..and flew up and out of a flower.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Very cool Park County- i wish i had leafcutter bees too like you apparently got last year!
No bees out yet here - 30-40 at night, 40-60 daytime. Should only be a few more days before things warm up better and masons start emerging and things start blooming more. 
My mason bees make me smile. they're like the little shaggy Shetland ponies of the bee world.


----------

